# Four blizzards in 11 months?



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Once again we are getting hammered. Cant we just get 3 or 4", make a few bucks and go home.


----------



## Iawr (Sep 2, 2012)

When did we have the first 3 blizzards?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Feb 2013, march 2013, jan 3 2014 and 1 on the way!


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

As rough as it seems…. Enjoy it while U can!! 
Cause U never kno when the curse we had in IL last 2 years might head over 2 Y'all over there…!?? LOL


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Dont complain lol, we have had 3 this month and another tonight.


----------

